# need popper help



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

Last year was my very first time to throw a popper. I have a shimano saragosa on a sea magic rod. I had probably 6' of floro tied to braid with the improved albright knot. when I would cast you could really hear the knot slapping through the guides. After about the 5th time casting the knot broke and the popper went flying. What is a good knot for braid to floro and also how long does the leader need to be for this setup? Thanks. RD


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

for my casting settups, i put on a topshot of 75 to 100 yrds, that way i dont even have to worry about the knot getting there.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i tie my braid to a BB swivel and 2' o'80# mono to that and the popper...... it ain't rocket surgery but it serves me well


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

You don't need but a couple of feet for a leader and leave the knot outside of the tip. problem solved........


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

If you use too long heavy leader line, you lose casting distance.
I prefer short 10 - 12' short leader line. , If you feel mono leader line with you finger when casting, that is long enough.
I highly recommend to learn about Mid Knot, PR knot or FG knot to connect braid and mono. Those knots are proven knots and have very low profile. I use Mid Knot and I rarely feel anything when line goes through guides.

------------------------

*www.jignpop.com*


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Another option is , to splice a hollow braid (130lb or lesser ) on your solid braid then do a Chinese finger cuff ( loop ) , the rest its easy buy a good wind on leader of your preference & cast a mile with a very smooth transaction , connect your wind on via a loop to loop connection. 
This method its a 100% resisted proof JMHO


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

mad marlin said:


> Another option is , to splice a hollow braid (130lb or lesser ) on your solid braid then do a Chinese finger cuff ( loop ) , the rest its easy buy a good wind on leader of your preference & cast a mile with a very smooth transaction , connect your wind on via a loop to loop connection.
> This method its a 100% resisted proof JMHO


When you target big tuna, I also recommend spliced leader which mad marlin suggested. When knots go through guides hundreds times, the knots get weakened. You always have to check knots whether it get loosened or not.

----------

*www.jignpop.com*


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

mad marlin said:


> Another option is , to splice a hollow braid (130lb or lesser ) on your solid braid then do a Chinese finger cuff ( loop ) , the rest its easy buy a good wind on leader of your preference & cast a mile with a very smooth transaction , connect your wind on via a loop to loop connection.
> This method its a 100% resisted proof JMHO


I dont have any experience in splicing but I would like to learn. I would also like to learn how to do the loop to loop connection for windons. Any suggestions? Thanks for the help. I am looking at the lg knot right now. Thanks again. Brent


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Bill Fisher X 2 Keep it simple


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

rdhdfmn said:


> I dont have any experience in splicing but I would like to learn. I would also like to learn how to do the loop to loop connection for windons. Any suggestions? Thanks for the help. I am looking at the lg knot right now. Thanks again. Brent


Lots of info here:

http://www.streamlineleaders.com/links/


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Actually its pretty simple once you've get the grip of it. Just get some hollow braid Ill, suggest JB hollow white 100Lb or higher its easier to foul around , get some thin wire ( you can find different sizes @ your local hardware store ) from pictures frame hanging word the best . There a lot of internet articles and sites that shows you how to... 
I personally think the most informative are Streamline as Dayone mentioned & BHP tackle ( Basil ) but the best way its practice , the more the better.

Good luck & keep us updated on your progress


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

Please forgive my ignorance. Why not just tie the loop in the braid I already have and then do the loop to loop connection?


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

rdhdfmn said:


> Please forgive my ignorance. Why not just tie the loop in the braid I already have and then do the loop to loop connection?


Spliced loop = 100% connection, Knotted loop = maybe 60% connection( depending on knot used) also, knots wear and/or loosen with repeated trips through the guides. Big knots can damage guides


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

how long does the hollow core piece need to be to splice onto my 65 pound braid?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Ill say somewhere on the 2 ' to 4' . A Chinese finger cuff will hold safely within 6 ' of length for your end loop, however ill personally go longer for piece of mind & add some fiber bonding glue to your connection for longer resistant to abrassion etc


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

Ok I think some of this is sinking in. I need a piece of hollow braid 100 lb to do the fingercuff onto the 65lb braid I already have. How long does the fingercuff splice need to be with the 100/65 lb? The 100 lb needs to be 6' or so. I will the make the spliced end loop. how far up does that splice need to be? I can then buy the wind on and do the loop to loop connection. Where can I buy a small amount of 100lb hollow braid say 50 yards? Thanks MM for the help and being patient.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

You can buy 50yds of hollow core @ most online tackle shops , I dont know if FTU in Houston carries any hollow braid. Otherwise BHP tackle have all kinds, I think they even have a 25yds spool.
First you need to cut about 5' of your hollow core , then splice your solid braid onto the hollow braid ( then do your connections ) once this trace its ready you can start doing your end loop via a fingercuff , loop about 15" into the hollow and that should be plenty.

*SH (Solid Hollow) Splice Detailed Photos* 
Here are the step by step photos of the SH Splice. Please see my first note in this thread for other details and comments.

You can make the splice section as long as you like. I have suggested 3' but you could make it 6' if that felt better. Once you have the splicing needle in the hollow core it only takes a few seconds longer.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

last one, NOTE I add to all my connections & loop ends i dab of fiber bonding glue , like zap gap or JB line glue. super glues ( one you find every where ) dont bond properly on the fibers & tend to dry very hard on the braid , would not suggested .
Keep us posted


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

*well*

Well I tried the splice thing. It wasnt that hard once I asked a few questions. The hardest thing was getting the splice started. I had some solid wire leader material that I made to pull the braid. It was hard to start so I got one of my wifes crochet needles that had a blunt end and was able to make the hole in the braid. I then put the leader material loop into that and it was easy to feed it through the hollow core. MM my serve isnt exactly where the braid and HC meet on the serve. Will this work or do I need to get it where the two meet? Also is the safety ok? thanks again for your help. The top is the safety and the bottom the serve. Brent


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great now , before you fish with it do a good pulling test. you want to make sure that those knots are holding


----------

